
Ethereum smart contract analysis, exploit generation and auto-looting - Baikal12
https://medium.com/@muellerberndt/practical-smart-contract-security-analysis-and-exploitation-part-1-6c2f2320b0c
======
tonic-music
Too bad smart contracts aren't.

